# Schwinn mini twinn



## giddy-up (Dec 3, 2018)

Looking for a Schwinn mini twinn in rider condition.  
Let me know if you have one for sale.  Not looking for a museum specimen or a rust bucket but something that my two daughters can ride along with our deluxe twinn.
Thanks


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 4, 2018)

https://providence.craigslist.org/bik/d/1968-schwinn-mini-twinn/6743344375.html


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 4, 2018)

Here’s one that I have available-
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM (Dec 4, 2018)

Sell me that front seat.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Dec 5, 2018)

giddy-up said:


> Looking for a Schwinn mini twinn in rider condition.
> Let me know if you have one for sale.  Not looking for a museum specimen or a rust bucket but something that my two daughters can ride along with our deluxe twinn.
> Thanks



I have a 20 inch hawthorn tandem   quite rare  maybe a factory custom  for sale


----------



## giddy-up (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks to all who replied.  
I pulled the trigger on Scott's mini.
Now the fun begins
I'm psyched I found this site.  I have a soft spot for older bikes and tandems.


----------



## jeep girl (Dec 9, 2018)

ADKBIKES said:


> I have a 20 inch hawthorn tandem   quite rare  maybe a factory custom  for sale



Can we see a pic of that please?


----------



## jeep girl (Dec 9, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> https://providence.craigslist.org/bik/d/1968-schwinn-mini-twinn/6743344375.html
> View attachment 913385



That's interesting that it says "all original" since that is not a mini-twinn frame.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 9, 2018)

Good point. Found this from 3 years ago - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/custom-mini-twinn-5-speed.83624/

Same bike ? Looks like a custom one off.


----------

